# Help



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Please help me I'm starting to feel like I'm not even Human at all anymore.... It doesn't feel like me thinking or even talking anymore.... I think I'm getting worse and it's so hard I don't want to en up losing my mind


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

All I can say us thank you for this.... In the past 8 months of me suffering these are the words that have touched me the most


----------



## cruisinthrulife89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Plain Jane, how did you get dp/dr in the first place?


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

You are in control of your thoughts and feelings. This detached feeling comes when you are so stressed and panicked you go to a level to reach a neutral level of emotion. Once you are in this neutral state, if you think about how detached you feel, you will get more of that feeling. You can truly choose to feel good as this moment, and think positively. Feeling and thinking good and positive is a habit which with a consistent direction will bring you back without any issue within days/week(s) [depending on how committed you are to it].

If you think and feel one emotion, you cannot feel the opposite. If you are faithful in recovery, you cannot be doubtful. If you feel love, you cannot feel hate. If you feel enthusiasm and hope, you truly cannot be brought down. It took me many months to figure that out and recover, but it made me a better person than before I felt that strange feeling you do now.


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

Panic attacks/ stress/anxiety


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

It's getting reAlly bad I feel like I don't know who I am. Or why am I in this human form. It doesn't feel like me talking or even thinking sonetines. I feel like I lost everything...... I question everything. I feel very robotic and out of it....


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

everybody on here got there from panic attacks


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Plainjane im feeling the same now. My DP/ Anxiety has boosted over the past few days. It's gotten to a new level but I wake up every morning in full control of myself and so do you.
I know it's hard but we just have to accept it no matter how hard. My intrusive thoughts are very disturbing for me thus putting me in very awkward moments.
I have also felt very dissociated lately. Hang in there.


----------

